# Spring!



## mike w (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice day today!












FB_IMG_1425739312405.jpg



__ mike w
__ Mar 7, 2015


















FB_IMG_1425735105716.jpg



__ mike w
__ Mar 7, 2015


















IMG_20150307_173359.jpg



__ mike w
__ Mar 7, 2015


















IMG_20150307_183236.jpg



__ mike w
__ Mar 7, 2015





(I smoked the garlic, jalapenos,and tomatoes in the salsa)


----------



## wade (Mar 8, 2015)

It was a glorious day wasn't it. I think today should be good too.

Great looking ribs and salsa Mike It is a shame though that you are forced to use your smoker in the middle of a field 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I was erecting a small poly tunnel in the garden yesterday for growing chillies and today I will be cold smoking. Lightly smoking 25 salmon fillets for the freezer and 2 whole salmon that were caught by a friend - who wants them traditionally smoked.


----------



## jockaneezer (Mar 8, 2015)

Think if I'd caught two salmon,, I would just eat them. I really miss fresh salmon, I was brought up on it (thanks Dad) and can't abide the taste of the farmed stuff. Not a slur on your smoking abilities though Wade, I'm not like that Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 8, 2015)

jockaneezer said:


> , I'm not like that Danny


Think Danny is getting a reputation !!!


----------



## wade (Mar 8, 2015)

Stop getting at Danny. He can't help that he prefers to buy his Ribs from Tesco 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Boxed.jpg



__ wade
__ Mar 8, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 8, 2015)

O yeah! Kick tha Yank!  What'd I say?  I wasn't even there that day.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It brings a tear to my eyes to know I have the loyalty and respect of all the members of our Group.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Hi Mike.  Looks like you have a much bigger garden.  Great looking food.  Like the look of that salsa.  Chunky and I'll bet great taste.  I am still playing around with mine.  Just not quite there yet IMHO but we are our worst critics.  I will be bringing some un-smoked cure added sausage for you to try.  I'll leave it to you to use the wood flavors you like.  I have yet to smoke anything in my new place.  Wrong time or bad weather.  See you on the 21st.  Yet to get that phone number.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 8, 2015)

@ Danny

You probably don't remember this. Some of us old timers will





Dave


----------



## mike w (Mar 8, 2015)

Wade thanks! Yep field cooking at its best. I even have a scottish timber wolf there to guard the smoker :)  I figured id move the smoker out off the patio, the wind was blowing pretty good and I didnt want the neighbors getting too much smoke in their windows. Hiw did your salmon turn out?
Danny, im glad you reminded me about getting you my new number. Ill send you a message. The salsa was tasty but not much heat, my wife frowns on anything above 50 on the Scoville scale lol.I did sneak two jalapenos in though. :)


----------



## wade (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Mike - The salmon is still in the smoker. It was cured yesterday and left overnight in the fridge to dry. It went into the smoker this morning.













Layer 3.jpg



__ wade
__ Mar 9, 2015






The bottom rack and the couple of fillets on the top rack are farmed Norwegian salmon, however the middle rack is Scottish river caught salmon. They were all cured yesterday but notice the difference in colour. The farmed salmon is a much deeper colour. The green flecks on them is the fresh Dill from the cure.


----------



## mike w (Mar 9, 2015)

Wade that is a work of art! Looks great. I just finished putting a beef brisket into a curing brine to make corned beef (salt beef?) For St. Paddys day.


----------



## wade (Mar 9, 2015)

The fillets are out of the smoker













After Smoke.jpg



__ wade
__ Mar 9, 2015






The sides are still an and will take another day or so in there


----------



## smokeymondays (Mar 13, 2015)

that salsa does look righteous!    You know, I dont think I have ever had freshly smoked fish - it seems to be such a popular item on here; I need to get my act together


----------



## mike w (Mar 14, 2015)

Wade looks great! Im almostout of lox from Xmas and if salmon goes on sale any time soon ill be doing some more smoked fish

Monkey, the salsa is really good :) pretty easy to make also. Lemme know if you want the recipe.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 14, 2015)

IF we want the recipe??   GIVE OVER!!   See ya Saturday Mike!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Mar 16, 2015)

Mexican salsa done in the semi traditional method :)
4 large ripe tomatoes
2 jalapenos (more if you dont have a wife that complains everything is too hot)
4 garlic cloves
4 spring onions
Kosher salt
Fresh cracked pepper
Two limes - zest and juice
Extra virgin olive oil
Smoked paprika 1tsp
1 bunch of fresh coriander leaves

Hot Smoke two tomatoes, the jalapenos, and garlic cloves until the jalapenos wrinkle and tomato skins split. Normally you would char these over an open flame or in a dry cast iron skillet. I wanted to see how it turned out smoked. (225F for two hours with hickory)

Next throw them in a food processor and pulse until broken up, add all the rest of the ingredients and pulse. You can do this in a mocajete (the stone bowl in the picture) or a mortar and pestel. Food processor is faster but sometimes I do it with the pestel. Start with the garlic and jalapenos first, then everything else, add tomatoes last since they contain the juice and make it messy. The coriander you would shred up. Bashing with the mortar and pestel releases alot of flavor.

Cover and let set for a day to meld flavors. Serve with tortilla chips


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi MIKE.  I appreciate this recipe.  I make pico de gallo quite often and and a few jars of hot sauce now and then.  My trouble is that each time I go to make it I remember I wanted to write down a recipe the LAST time I made it ( Duh! Village Idiot! ).  






   Each time I do it I have to start again.  Now I have a starting place that I can leave or tweek to my tastes.  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 17, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hi MIKE.  I appreciate this recipe.  I make pico de gallo quite often and and a few jars of hot sauce now and then.  My trouble is that each time I go to make it I remember I wanted to *write down a recipe* the LAST time I made it ( Duh! Village Idiot! ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Dave.  The "village idiot" was trying to show what happens when you get old and forgetful and don't write things down.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 18, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hi Dave.  The "village idiot" was trying to show what happens when you get old and forgetful and don't write things down.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Was taking the you know what !!


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello Dave.  SURE you were Dave.  OF COURSE I understand that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ZERO offense taken! if that was your worry.  The "village idiot" was just trying to explain why he was too stupid to follow his own advice.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   All is good Mate.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Mar 19, 2015)

FB_IMG_1426693344064.jpg



__ mike w
__ Mar 19, 2015






Psst hey buddy, want some maple whiskey streaky bacon?


----------



## smokeymondays (Mar 19, 2015)

Mike W said:


> FB_IMG_1426693344064.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo Niiiice!  I love *REAL* bacon as well!


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 19, 2015)

HEY!!  WAIT A MINUTE!!  What's that in the background????  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I thought you had been told  the house was NOW an alcohol free zone????  You better hide that and the picture!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   See ya soon.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Mar 19, 2015)

That was an approved purchase for the molasses and whiskey glaze for the corned beef from st. Paddys day. :)












FB_IMG_1426616820664.jpg



__ mike w
__ Mar 19, 2015






PS I snuck a 6 pack of sam adams winter lager from the class 6 today. Gotta have a beer to compliment the pork and cheese on Saturday lol


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 19, 2015)

WHAT A SONG AND DANCE!!  And she bought that??  You ought'ta take that show on the road!  You'd make a MINT!

A six pack of lager??   Mike you are gonna get us both skinned!  Although I would not be surprised to find some Fosters lager in my truck Saturday.  






   Just sayin.  See ya Saturday.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

